# Elassoma Schwarzbarsche im Terrassenkübel



## pema (23. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
vor einigen Monaten habe ich nach langem Suchen eine Gruppe Elassoma okefenokee  (2M + 4W) ergattert.
    


 Die kleinen __ Barsche haben bis vor drei Wochen im Aquarium gelebt und sich dort auch fleißig vermehrt. Das Becken wurde ohne Technik (bis auf eine Lampe) betrieben.
Da ich gelesen (und auch von dem Züchter, der sie mir verkauft hat, gehört) habe, dass man sie in den Sommermonaten auch gut in einem Kübel halten kann, habe ich natürlich sofort einen Mörtelkübel (noch einem) angeschafft und eingerichtet.
 

Die erwachsenen 6 Tiere habe ich aus dem Aquarium gefischt und vor zwei Wochen in den Terrassenkübel versetzt. Der Kübel hat ein Substrat aus Gartenboden und Sand (eine dünne Schicht). Eine dichte Bepflanzung aus __ Hornblatt, __ Wasserpest und __ Nadelkraut (Crassula recurva) sorgt für das - bei den Fischis beliebte - Pflanzendickicht. Der ebenfalls gesetzte __ Wasserhahnenfuß (war schon beim Kauf eher eine gammelige Masse)  versucht gerade noch zu überleben.
Zusätzlich kam ein Holzstück aus dem nächst gelegenen Waldstück ins Becken ebenso wie zwei Hand voll Laub und einige Steine zum Fixieren der submersen Pflanzen.
Z.Zt. liegt die Temperatur bei 15C°...es ist ziemlich kühl hier geworden. Die Fische sollen eine Temperaturtoleranz von 4C° bis 28C° haben. Ich hoffe nur, es ist auch so.

Diese Fische lieben Fadenalgen (das habe ich in meinem Fensterbrettbecken auch schon fest gestellt). Sie legen ihre Eier gezielt in Fadenalgennester ab...davon hätten sie jetzt im Kübel auch schon genug.

Hat jemand hier schon mal diese Fische im Kübel oder Becken gehalten...leider gibt es nur sehr wenige Erfahrungsberichte im Netz?. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, mal von anderen Besitzern und deren Erfahrungen etwas zu hören.
Petra


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juni 2018)

Hei, habe im Moment auch ein Pärchen E. Okefenokee mit Jungen, ebenso E. Everglady und Dario sp. Tiger.
Ein 65 Liter Mörtelkübel läuft ein, aber ich hab gehörtig Fracksausen, sie einfach rauszusetzen.
Wie lange hast Du einlaufen lassen? Ein weiterer 60 LIter Kübel läuft seit 2 Jahren im Gewächshaus mit Pflanzen und __ Schnecken.
Und wie willst Du im Herbst abfischen?
Evt. werde ich erst die Everglady raustun...von denen hab ich mehr und die Jungen sind schon größer...
Fadenalgen versuche ich trotzdem zu vermeiden..ich mag sie einfach nicht.
__ Moos tuts auch...
Fissidens oder Ufermoos sind auch sehr fein und Winterhart.
Das Moos und alle Pflanzen bringe ich so an, das ich es bequem entfernen kann, zum Abfischen..das wird sonst im Herbst evt. sehr ungemütlich.
Die Lauser können sich sehr gut verstecken...
VG Monika


----------



## teichinteressent (23. Juni 2018)

Ich finde, ein interessanter Fisch für drinnen und draußen.
Zu den den Temperaturen habe ich 10 bis 30°C gefunden. Lies hier: http://www.aquarium-ratgeber.com/fische/kaltwasserfische/zwergschwarzbarsch.html

Ich denke, in einem Außenaquarium hat man mehr von ihnen.
Ein (schwarzer) Fisch in einem schwarzem Kübel ist recht schwer zu finden.


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juni 2018)

Hei..deswegen kommt ja Sand rein.
Sonst sieht man garnix...
Ja, Außenaquarium wäre schon toll.
Aber selbst in einem bepflanzten 54 Literbecken können sie unsichtbar sein, wenn sie scheu sind.
Meine sind das zum Glück nicht und warten immer auf Futter wenn ich komme.
Im Moment versuche ich sie an selbst eingefrorene Mückenlarven zu gewöhnen.
Die fehlen im Winter oder zeitigen Frühjahr schon sehr. 
Sie nehmen sie auch schon schön...morgends als erstes..der Hunger treibts rein ;-)

Petra, hast Du den Kübel mit Netz zugedeckt?
Ich hab ja diverse Libellenprobleme...
VG Monika


----------



## pema (24. Juni 2018)

Hallo Monika,
ein mulmiges Gefühl hatte ich auch, als ich meine 6 okefenokees in den 90L Kübel gesetzt habe.
Eigentlich war mir auch klar, dass ich sie jetzt kaum noch sehen werden...und so ist es auch. Alle 2-3 Tage sehe ich mal einen - das war's dann auch schon. Aber das sind sowieso kein Showroom-Fische. Vorher waren sie in einem 30L Cube und auch da habe ich nie mehr als 2-3 auf einmal gesehen. Es ging ja schon so weit, dass ich ständig der Meinung war, es wären schon welche gestorben...um so größer war die Freude, als ich nach 2 Tagen !, verbracht mit Fangversuchen, wirklich wieder 6 Fische im Eimer hatte.
Das Einfahren des Kübels war mit einigen Schwierigkeiten verbunden. Erst fing die - zu großzügig - eingebrachte Laubmenge an zu gammeln und stinken. Also Wasser und Laub wieder raus.
Dann stellte ich fest, dass der Kübel an einem Lieblingslandeplatz der Gartenvögel stand...alles vollgekackt. Also Wasser zur Hälfte raus und auf einem Rollbrett an eine andere Stelle geschafft. Dabei kippt der Kübel vom Rollbrett und fast das ganze restliche Wasser läuft auch noch raus.
Also 3. Versuch. In dem jetzigen Zustand habe ich ihn nur 2 Wochen stehen lassen, dann zogen die Fische ein.
Es wurde aber auch langsam eng in ihrem Cube. Jetzt wohnen da nur noch die Jungfische in unterschiedlichen Größen. Mal schauen, wie viele davon übrig bleiben. Die älteren Geschwister fressen ja leider die jüngeren auf. Außerdem habe ich beobachten können, dass auch die Eltern nicht abgeneigt sind, sich mal so einen Mini ein zu verleiben. Z.Zt. schwimmen da 10+ in den unterschiedlichsten Größen rum. Die Ältesten sind sicherlich bald auch geschlechtsreif. Im herbst muss also ein größeres Becken her.
Auf dem Kübel liegt ein ziemlich feinmaschiges Stück Kaninchendraht. Ob das allerdings __ Kleinlibellen abhält, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Larven sind bestimmt sowieso schon drin, da ich eine Mischung aus Teich- und Leitungswasser benutzt habe. Aufgefüllt dann durch ein paar Regentage.
Im Herbst werde ich den gesamten Kübel demontieren. Pflanzen, Steine, Wurzel raus und das Wasser nach und nach abschöpfen und nach Fischen durchsuchen - ich glaube, anders bekommt man die da nicht mehr raus.
petra


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo, ohje..das war ja mit Hindernissen
Solche Storys kann ich auch erzählen...
Hier meine 3 Outdoorpötte, die aber immer noch nicht mit Fisch besetzt sind...
Ist im Mom auch ganzschön kalt...und dauernd drängeln sich ander Arbeiten vor.
Dazu die Schiss, das irgendwas schief geht
Aber fertig Bepflanzen könnte ich sie schonmal...
Den gibt es schon fast 10 Jahre..diesjahr hab ich mal den Wurzelklumpe raus und neu gemacht, nach Lotuskübelmanier
Vorher
 

Nachher
 
Dann den Mörtelkübel, der für die Elassoma angedacht ist...Der steht in so einem kleinen Tomatenhaus. Bei uns ist es gewöhnlich ehr zu kalt, als zu warm
Nur blöd, wenn man in Urlaub fährt und es dadurch nicht unter Kontrolle hatBin aber am Beobachten, wie sich hohe Temp. auswirken..beim vorherigen Pott, kein Problem..absolute Höchsttemperatur war da 32° und untendrin kühler...das fanden die Filigranregenbogenjungen damals absolut super...die dachten nicht ans Abtauchen...
 
Und ebenfalls für Elassoma im Gewächshaus
 
 
Wie gesagt...in letzterem hab ich teilweise bis zu 80 Libellenlarven rausgeholt...
Deswegen geht bei mir ohne Fliegennetz garnix mehr.
Heute gibt es bei Normal wieder welche für 99ct. Auch welche für 1,99€ mit Reißverschluss...das finde ich sehr praktisch
Muß ich gleich hinfahren.
Ich hab am Rand grad kleine Kieselsteine reingenäht. Damit die Netze immer schön straff gespannt sind.
Tja..und dann sind da noch die kleinen __ Medaka, die in der Wartschleife für Mörtelkübel stehen...

Das Problem mit dem gegenseitigen Auffressen kann man eigentlich nur so umgehen, das man 3-5 kleine Becken hatte und die Alten immer eins weitersetzt, wenn man die ersten Fischlarven sieht.

Mit dem Abfischen bleibt es nur einfach, wenn er gut wieder ausräumbar ist.
Wenn die Pflanzen in den Bodengrund einwurzeln wird es schwierig...
Der Zyperus is toll..aber das Wurzelwerk eine Katastrophe..bin auf Zyperus Haspan umgestiegen.
Dann sind mir gekaufte Pflanzen mit Wurzelballen suspekt..1. wegen Dünger und Giften, 2. wegen Algen...
Aber wer kann das schon
Und ganz wichtig, viel __ Moos und Tonbögen, wo sie sich gut verstecken können.
Hach, Du hast mich motiviert...heute werd ich mal überall Wasserwechsel machen und die Bepflanzung optimieren. Ich finde die Kübel wenn sie schön bepflanzt sind auch ohne Fische toll...Weil ich liebe Wasserpflanzen 
Die ersten Echinodorus Jungpflanzen gibt es auch gerade...die könnten da auch einziehen.

VG MW


----------



## pema (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo Monika,
ich glaube, dass deine Elassomas nie umziehen werden (Warum diese Angst) ...obwohl die Kübel wirklich sehr schön sind und sich jeder Fisch glücklich schätzen könnte, so eine schöne Sommerfrische zu haben.
Ich habe meinen Kübel ja auch wirklich nur für die Elassomas eingerichtet. Darum sind mir die Fadenalgen darin auch egal...Hauptsache, die Fische finden es gut.
32°C sind natürlich schon eine Marke. Der Höchstwert in meinem Becken war bisher 28°. Das fanden die Fischis noch normal...ich glaube eher, es ist ihnen jetzt zu kalt (15°). Aber solange ich noch welche im Kübel rumschwimmen sehe, kann es so schlimm nicht sein.
Überhaupt ist diese Art ja bei Weitem nicht so empfindlich, wie man aus manchen Beiträgen im Netz (bzgl. der Wasserwerte) schließen könnte.

Ein Fliegennetz habe ich extra nicht über den Kübel gelegt:....ich möchte ja gerne regelmäßig frisches Lebendfutter in Form von Mückenlarven im Kübel haben. Der nächste Urlaub kommt bestimmt.

Um den Nachwuchs effektiv durch zu bringen, müsste man ein laichwilliges Päärchen aus dem Becken fangen und in einem Becken separieren. Nach der Eiablage natürlich wieder entfernen. Oder - so wie ich es gerade versuche - den Pflanzenteil mit den Eiern aus dem Hauptbecken entfernen und separat (z.Zt. in einen Tupperdose) zum Schlupf und der weiteren Aufzucht bringen. 
Seit zwei Wochen leben einige Minis jetzt bei mir in einer Tupperdose. Letztens sind sie in einem größere Dose umgezogen. Gefüttert werden sie mit Infusorien und 'grünem Wasser'. 
Mal schauen, was daraus wird.
petra


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Juni 2018)

Hei..ja, da sagste was..Urlaub...der kommt ja auch noch...
Immer dieser Brake mitten in der Saison..ich hasse es...
Ja, die 32° waren in einem Sommer, als es mehrere Tage hintereinander 40° hatte...
Das war nie mehr da..normal hat man seine Last, das Ding über 20° zu bekommen...
Weil wenns mal 18° sind, is schonwieder Nachmittag und das Ding geht rückwärts ;-)
Ich hab schon Jahre damit zugebracht, mehrmals am Tag die Temperatur zu checken...sehr interessant...
Immer reden alle davon, das es zu warm werden könnte...aber weit gefehlt...das Gegenteil is der Fall...
1 Woche Regen und 8° ist für die meisten Fische das Aus...Deswegen die Elassoma und jetzt auch die __ Medaka...
Die können das ab und 4-32° sind zwar die Extreme, aber kommen in ihren natrürlichen Habitaten auch vor...
Wenn man nicht filtert oder umrührt, sind auch in solchen Kübeln deutliche Temperaturschichtungen.
Muß man nurmal reingreifen um irgendwas darin zu machen...das merkt man deutlich.
Das Thermometer schwimmt halt normal oben rum und zeigt auch nur das an...
Ein Thermometer mit Fühler am Kabel das man rauf und runter bewegen kann, ist da schon aussagekräftiger.

Meistens perlt es auch wie verrückt...so das zur warmen Tageszeit auch immer genug Sauerstoff im Wasser sein sollte....

VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Juni 2018)

pema schrieb:


> Um den Nachwuchs effektiv durch zu bringen, müsste man ein laichwilliges Päärchen aus dem Becken fangen und in einem Becken separieren.


Ich hatte in Hannover in einem 30x30x30 Becken eine große Zyperngraspflanze mit riesig vielen Wurzeln. Da sind dann zwei Pärchen Evergladi rein gewandert....Man kann ja kein Wasserbecken ohne Fische stehen lassen.
Da ich in der Zeit jede Menge Fische gezüchtet habe, hatte ich immer Atemia im Ansatz. Das Atemiasieb wurde dann immer in dem Pott ausgewaschen.......Glaube da habe ich später was bei 60 Tiere in unterschiedlichen Größen raus geholt. Ich glaube nicht das da irgend einer die Jungen gefressen hat. Derzeit ist mir das mit den Elassomas zu aufwendig. Da ich kein Lebendfutter in ausreichenden Mengen habe.


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Juni 2018)

Hei, ja das mit dem Zyperus kenn ich auch mit dem Wurzelwerk...
Meine ersten Elassoma lebten auch in so einem technikosen Becken im Treppenhaus.
Der Zyperus war nicht zu bändigen und 2x im Jahr mußte ich mit der Rosenschere dran und freischneiden.
Jedes mal hatte ich Angst, das den Elas was passiert.
Vermehrt haben sie sich damals leider nicht. Ich glaube, ich hab sie zu wenig gefüttert.
Es gab genug Hüpferlinge und Muschelkrebse im Becken..aber das hat wohl nicht gereicht.
 
 
Das Becken war sehr, sehr unansehnlich :-(
Deswegen hab ich den Zyperus in die Verbannung geschickt...
Dann hatte ich einen im 50 Literkübel draußen. Überwintert hat er in der Garage.
In meheren Jahren hat der Zyperus den Pott zu 2/3 mit Wurzeln gefüllt...
  
Dieses Jahr hab ich das Ding auch zerlegt und neu gemacht...
Wahnsinn, dieser Wurzelfilz. Das gemeine ist, das darin jede Menge Marsilea Hirsuta steckt.
Das muß ich noch rauspuhlen.
Ich werde auf jedenfall auspassen, dass das nichtmehr passiert...
VG Monika


----------



## Biotopfan (16. Feb. 2019)

Hallo, na, wie sieht es an der Elassomafront aus?
Meine Everglady und Okefenokee haben gut überwintert...
Weiß garnicht, wieviele es sind. Man sieht ja nie alle auf einmal.
Bin gerade dabei meine Mörtelkübel herzurichten...Wasserwechsel, Schlamm entfernen und neu bepflanzen.
Das Wetter sieht gut aus...es kann losgehen.
Einsetzen werde ich sie zwar noch lange nicht...aber sie können ja schonmal laufen.
Du hattest Recht, ich hab mich letztes Jahr nichtmehr getraut, die Elassoma raus zu tun. Dazu war mir der Pott erst noch zu frisch und dann war es mir zu knapp vor dem Urlaub..und danach, kam ja schon der Herbst.
Wie machst Du das mit Abfischen?
Das is sicherlich eine blöde Aktion, zur Unzeit...
Ich glaube im Gewächshaus könnten sogar welche überwintern. Bis jetzt ist der Mörtelkübel noch nie zugefroren..höchstens mal eine gaanz dünne Eisschicht.
Mein Echinodorus Cordifolius sind diesjahr nichtmal die emersen Blätter erfroren.
Die Frostzeit war nicht sehr lange und ich hatte mit Grabkerzen geheizt, weil auch Pflanzen darin überwintern.
Ja, das mit dem Paare extra setzen um Junge zu gewinnen klappt gut.
Oder sie in einem Sandbecken halten und die Larven unter dem Herbstlaub mit einer Pipette aufsaugen und in ein 12 Literbecken geben. Das geht auch ganz gut...
Ein Weil wird von selbst, aber die fressen halt wirklich ihre kleinen Geschwister, so das es nie zuviele werden. Aber wenigstens ist die nächste Generation gesichert...
VG Monika


----------



## pema (16. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen.
Tut mir leid, dass ich mich jetzt schon geraume Zeit nicht mehr gemeldet habe.
@Monika
'Wie habe ich das mit dem Abfischen gemacht'? Joo, eine gute Frage.
Vielleicht sagt das Bild mehr aus als meine Beschreibung
  .
Und selbst in diesem trüben Wasser habe ich noch diverse Jungfische gefunden
  .

Die Zuchtgruppe hat die Sommerzeit gut im Kübel überstanden. Die sind wirklich ziemlich groß geworden. Gefüttert habe ich sie 1x wöchentlich mit dem Inhalt einer Lebendfuttertüte. Im Urlaub gar nicht.
Der Nachwuchs wurde sicherlich teilweise durch Libellenlarven dezimiert - allerdings blieben noch genug übrig.
Den Winter hat die Zuchtgruppe - zusammen mit einigen Jungfischen - in einem 60L-Becken verbracht. Die übrigen Jungfische wurden separiert und später verkauft.
Da die Fische nicht so alt werden, sehe ich jetzt schon Alterserscheinungen an der Zuchtgruppe. 2 Mädchen sind auch schon gestorben. Der Nachwuchs steht allerdings schon in den Startlöchern.
Mein Kübel füllt sich z.Zt. mit Regenwasser. Er steht also schon bereit. Dieses Jahr werde ich gar keinen Bodengrund einsetzen (letztes Jahr war es eine Mischung aus Sand und Gartenerde). Ich hoffe dadurch wird die Abfischaktion im nächsten Herbst einfacher.
Sobald das Wetter sicher frostfrei ist, wandern alle Tiere (jung und alt) in den Kübel.
Petra


----------



## teichinteressent (16. März 2019)

Mich würden mal die Temperaturen in solch einem Kübel interessieren.


----------



## Biotopfan (17. März 2019)

Hei, danke für den Abfischbericht...Ja, das mit dem Boden is eine Zwiespältige Sache...ich hatte ja in den einen Mörtelkübel auch eine Schippe Lehm rein...
War wohl nicht so gut in der Hinsicht:-(
In dem Kübel hat sogar die Hutpilzpflanze überlebt...war diesjahr nicht wirklich zugefroren im Winter...Ich glaub, da hätten übersehene Elassoma evt. auch überlebt..
Aber das kann mer nicht machen...wenn der ganz zufriert, muß er umgedreht werden...sonst platzt er
Ja, mit dem Alter sehen sie übel aus..aber das ist halt so...genauso bei Darios.
Ausgerechnet mein ältestes Weibchen ist das Zutraulichste...schon ziemlich ausgemergelt, aber frisst und ist munter...sie kommt immer sofort an die Scheibe und bettelt nach Futter..hält man nicht für Möglich, das Elassoma so zutraulich werden können...Blöd wenn Besuch kommt...manche Leute können alte nicht von kranken Fischen unterscheiden...da hatte ich schon lebhafte Diskussionen...
Was soll ich machen..sie kriegt ihr Gnadenbrot und wenn sie Schlagseite kriegt, wird sie kurzfristig erlöst...

Ja, der Temperaturverlauf im Kübel.
Normal hört man immer von "kannste nicht machen, das wird im Sommer zu warm"
Nee, stimmt nicht...andersrum wird ein Schuh draus...Bis das Wasser mal annähernd so warm ist, wie man das möchte, wird es schonwieder kalt...
Eine Temperatur von 25° erreicht man nur selten, und das nur kurz.
Im Hochsommer ist klar..da kann das Wasser in der oberen Region auchmal 32° haben, aber wenn keine Wasserbewegung drin ist, die das durchrührt, bleibt die Temperaturschichtung erhalten und unten drin ist es kühler.
Die Fische könnten dort hingehen, wo es ihnen am angenehmsten ist.
Bei Filigranregenbögenbabys ist das definitiv dort wo es am wärmsten ist, auch über 30°
Es sollten Sauerstoffpflanzen drin sein, damit es im warmen Wasser ausreichend Sauerstoff gibt.
KLeinere Kübel erwärmen sich in Frühling und Herbst schneller, aber kühlen auch schneller wieder ab. Im Sommer haben die größeren Kübel da vorteile, weil sie sich nicht so aufheizen...
Man kann da aber auch bisschen mit Umräumen behelfen. Gibts halt mal nen großen Wasserwechsel und die Kübel wandern in den Schatten...
Kübel eingraben ist garkeine Option...die kriegst im Frühsommer und Herbst nicht warm...

Werde jetzt mal Wasserwechsel machen..die ersten Bepflanzungen anfangen und dann wenns warm wird, gleich die Fische raus tun...Wie immer 1-10 Aquarien äh Outdoorkübel zu wenig
VG Monika

Tante Edith: Ich hab eben nochmal alles gelesen..und es hat schon einen gewissen Charme, im Sommer durch hellen Boden mal den einen oder andern Fisch zu sehen..also lass ich den Lehm drin und decke mit einer dünnen Schicht weißem Sand ab...Aber nur gerade so viel, das der Boden bedeckt ist..Kies nur größeren, den man zum Abfischen entfernen kann...
Dann sollte es auch nix machen, den Rest vom Bodensatz in eine Faunabox umzufüllen und im warmen Haus dann die Fischis rauszusammeln, wenn sich der Nebel des Grauens abgesetzt hat..
So werd ich das machen...
Man kann auch den Bodensatz in eine Haribodose füllen, absetzen lassen und in einen Eimer mit warmem Wasser stellen..dann schwimmen die Jungfische aus dem Gefäß raus, ins saubere Wasser.mach ich immer, wenn ich Perlhuhnbärblinge umsetze... Da sind soviel Moosfetzen drin von einer andern Art, die will ich nicht im Aufzuchtbecken drin haben...
Egal..ich freue mich auf die Saison


----------

